# Any Recent SXM Reviews for Ocean Club & Sapphire



## NJGirl (Apr 14, 2006)

Leaving for SXM and will be staying at the Ocean Club and Sapphire Beach Resort both in a studio unit.  Lookoing for any recent reviews for these properties...good or bad.

Thankls!  :whoopie:


----------



## kdorward (May 2, 2006)

Did you return from your trip.   We are looking at buying at Sapphire Beach and Marina at St. Thomas.   I have seen mixed reviews, mostly negative.   I would be interesteed in your opinion since you were there.
Thanks


----------

